# Best way to clean old milk glass jars?



## Cano (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a bunch of these that I pulled out of the water, from a coastal dumpsite, they're pretty stained and grungy. Wondering if yall have any tips? Including a picture of what I mean. (not my picture tho, pulled off of ebay)


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 7, 2021)

Cano said:


> I have a bunch of these that I pulled out of the water, from a coastal dumpsite, they're pretty stained and grungy. Wondering if yall have any tips? Including a picture of what I mean. (not my picture tho, pulled off of ebay)


With out seeing condition, try soaking in dish soap water over night soft cloth and elbow grease.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 7, 2021)

If it's rust stains, what I do is get them wet and then scrape the rust off with a kitchen knife (like the kind you use for eating dinner, not the sharp kind).  I wouldn't recommend doing that with something like a pontil bottle, but it's totally fine for 20th century glass and I've never caused any scratches that I could see.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

I like a miracle sponge on white glass. I just bleached the lids if they survived. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

I have one here i did not clean. It is a Balt'o Md. Resinol chemical co. Before and after pictures. Cleaned up with a miracle sponge. The heavy stuff i took off with rust dissolver(see pic) and a brass detail brush.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 8, 2021)

If I sit the dissolver on longer it would have cleaned the rust stains better. Sorry about the rush, it does work. Use the brass brush.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## K6TIM (Oct 8, 2021)

Cano said:


> I have a bunch of these that I pulled out of the water, from a coastal dumpsite, they're pretty stained and grungy. Wondering if yall have any tips? Including a picture of what I mean. (not my picture tho, pulled off of ebay)


Just wash them off with plain water maybe some soap on one found in the ground.Milk glass really hold their age well!


----------



## Nickneff (Oct 8, 2021)

Cano said:


> I have a bunch of these that I pulled out of the water, from a coastal dumpsite, they're pretty stained and grungy. Wondering if yall have any tips? Including a picture of what I mean. (not my picture tho, pulled off of ebay)


Looks like to me you're in a vast variety of Cold Cream jars ponds what I used to do with those take one of them SOS pads the ones with bleach in them put some elbow in it they should clean up quite nicely that's my opinion that's what I used to do with my stuff like that I don't know if I put the right way or the wrong way but it sure seemed to work I'm all about what works have a good one


----------



## JerryN (Oct 13, 2021)

I used the scrubbing just described and then soaked them overnight in water with denture cleaner. Mine were found in river bottoms. Some of the stains are deep and will not come out


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 13, 2021)

JerryN said:


> I used the scrubbing just described and then soaked them overnight in water with denture cleaner. Mine were found in river bottoms. Some of the stains are deep and will not come outView attachment 230806


Very nice way to display, I have quite a few myself I'll post later.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 13, 2021)

JerryN said:


> I used the scrubbing just described and then soaked them overnight in water with denture cleaner. Mine were found in river bottoms. Some of the stains are deep and will not come outView attachment 230806


Toilet bowl cleaner is another good one. More than one way to get it done.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 12, 2021)

With crystals we use powdered “iron out” when all else fails. Kind of nasty stuff but not like muriatic acid or hydrochloric acid, but if it gets on you, you don’t feel it until your already burned…. But it really takes the iron out of all kinds of stuff. The spray doesn’t work as well. And really, you don’t have to scrub even.

www.amazon.com/dp/B00103XAQC/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_api_glt_fabc_JJX3BJQ5ZK2X38ECA84K


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have one here i did not clean. It is a Balt'o Md. Resinol chemical co. Before and after pictures. Cleaned up with a miracle sponge. The heavy stuff i took off with rust dissolver(see pic) and a brass detail brush.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Is that a fancy package full of “navel jelly”? (Like rust-oleums “NEW DISCOVERY”! )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjbottle (Nov 14, 2021)

S.O.S. pad


----------

